# Athens Archery Alphaline RELLIK~4 sight



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wanted to post some pics of the New sight we will be shipping in September.

The name of the sights are as follows,
4 pin RELLIK~4
5 pin RELLIK~5 
6 pin RELLIK~6
7 pin RELLIK~7

The pins will be offered in .029 .019 .010
you will be able to custom order the pins in any configuration.

Each pin is on its own Micro adjust for a zero pin gap, and all of the sights will come with 2 lights 1 ultra vil and 1 bright blue. it also comes with a red level (no Glare) and a matte finish in side the hood to eliminate glare.
the 3rd axis adjust ment can be removed and you can slide the sight head into the dove tail to make it shorter for your hunting setup.


I will post pics below


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason, does this mean they are in production?


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

can't wait to see the sight...the decals are nice tho


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Athens RELLIK~4 sight pics*

here are some pics of the prototype. the finished production model has a few more finishing touches. you may pre order by calling our office 574-224-2300 ask for pam the sight will retail for an estimated of 169.00


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

ask and you will receive....that's a nice lookin sight...hats off to ya jason!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> here are some pics of the prototype. the finished production model has a few more finishing touches. you may pre order by calling our office 574-224-2300 ask for pam the sight will retail for an estimated of 169.00


Can you say "UNBELIEVABLE?" It looks really sweet. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sights*

The sights are machined 6061 aluminum and SS pins we will be offering the initial sight in black and Camo will follow. 

Thanks and be Blessed.

Jason


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

All I can say is WOW! Keep up the great work. Any chance we'll be seeing pics of the quiver soon?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

that is one awsome sight and the machining is freakin sweet.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> The sights are machined 6061 aluminum and SS pins we will be offering the initial sight in black and Camo will follow.
> 
> Thanks and be Blessed.
> 
> Jason


Jason I hate to ask but curiosity is killing me. Will it take a lens, and I sold my SH today, is there any idea when they will be ready for shipping? I don't want to drop any extra coin if I don't have to?


----------



## supercopjason (Jan 24, 2009)

Cant wait any longer I need one for the new accomplice.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

supercopjason said:


> Cant wait any longer I need one for the new accomplice.



Very nice Jason!
This has probably already beed addressed, but is this sight for the leftys also, or is it just Right handed bows right now


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Ohhhh my! Gotta pigeon hole some more cash!!!!

Very nicely done jason!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW!!! Simply awesome jason. I will have one for my Accomplice staff bow ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Looks fantastic !!! I know this is the target model. when will the shorter hunting model be available?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Will they be available in a 1pin slider version??*


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

nice looking sight


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Are the lights removable? Those two guys named Pope and Young don't approve of elecronicals on a bow.....


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Another great product from Athens!


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks*

This is 1 of many to come.


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great!!!

waiting to see the 7 pins :angel:.

I think that I need one for my new bow :shade:


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*well done Jason !*

looks as well built as everything else Athens makes. any plans for vertical pin's at some point? 

Frank, 





Athens1 said:


> The sights are machined 6061 aluminum and SS pins we will be offering the initial sight in black and Camo will follow.
> 
> Thanks and be Blessed.
> 
> Jason


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

looks great. I'm ready for the single pin slider.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> Looks fantastic !!! I know this is the target model. when will the shorter hunting model be available?


All you have to do is take out the 3rd axis and it shortens the sight by 3"


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

kravguy said:


> looks great. I'm ready for the single pin slider.


X2. Great looking sight.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> All you have to do is take out the 3rd axis and it shortens the sight by 3"


coolio. thx Rodney


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

I plan on pre-ordering both the sight and the quiver but can you give us some sort of estimate as to when we can expect them to be ready to ship?


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Very very nice brother Jason. I am gonna start rat holin some cash


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Looks good! These things make me proud to be a part of this company.


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

So now that Athens has unveiled most of what they have up there sleeve, let's talk stabilizers. I saw one that Jason made for his bow that looked like it had a shock absorber on it. Any chance this will be a production item soon?


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

Price ?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*price*

here ya go



Athens1 said:


> here are some pics of the prototype. the finished production model has a few more finishing touches. you may pre order by calling our office 574-224-2300 ask for pam the sight will retail for an estimated of *169.00*


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*delivery*



29innovator70 said:


> I plan on pre-ordering both the sight and the quiver but can you give us some sort of estimate as to when we can expect them to be ready to ship?


we are looking like 4 weeks or sooner.

thanks


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm still debating to order one or just use the HHA I have. The only reason I'd shelf the HHA is to shoot in the hunter division. Need every little advange I can get. The open stakes can be stretched out a bit. and is the lights removeable?!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*ttt*

This needs to be up on top for everyone to see!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Are the lights removable? I know the probably are but just want clarification. 

Sight looks very nice! I just love my slider....


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've seen this sight! It is extremely nice. I also would like to see a single pin slider version. That would be sweet


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

tester84 said:


> I've seen this sight! It is extremely nice. I also would like to see a single pin slider version. That would be sweet


*Me to. I have mentioned something to Jason about it so hopefully he hooks us 1pin guys up with one.:shade:*


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Are the knobs for the windage and elevation going to be black as well?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*black pins*

yest the pins and the adjusments will be black


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Athens1 said:


> yest the pins and the adjusments will be black


Thanks Jason.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

VERY nice looking sights!
Might have to think about going back to fixed pins!?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Any chance of seeing a shorter bracket that is still 3rd axis adjustable???


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason any chance you can get me a picture of the 7 pin model "if you have one built"? Also what's the diameter of the sight ring, is it a 2" model????
Looks like I'll be needing a new Athens quiver & sight for my Athens 34" Accomplice staff bow.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> Any chance of seeing a shorter bracket that is still 3rd axis adjustable???


Possibly on the second generation.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> Possibly on the second generation.


On the 2nd Gen. version of the sights I'd probably just go with more of a standard dovetail type bracket...They dont look as cool but honestly they are a little more functional because you can adjust the length and match the sight ring to your peep with them...That's the main thing I like about my Sword 3rd plane. Just keep the 3rd axis though, I hate buying sights without a true 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment on them. Speaking of that does it have a true 2nd axis adjustment??? I hunt out west some and some of the areas I mule deer hunt offer some extreme up & down hill shots and the 3rd axis helps out ALOT on them.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

indiana ******* said:


> *Will they be available in a 1pin slider version??*


The sight looks awesome. Would love to see a single pin slider as well.


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

thats a real KILLER of a sight should be on everybodys christmas list:wink:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Jason, what does this sight weigh?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

hmmmm that 4 pin might have a new home soon.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> All you have to do is take out the 3rd axis and it shortens the sight by 3"


Can you post a pic of that?


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

onetohunt said:


> Hey Jason, what does this sight weigh?


Get this back up to the top for this question to get answered!


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

I think my credit card is getting ready to take a hit. The more I open this thread the closer I get to pullin the trigger!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

onetohunt said:


> Get this back up to the top for this question to get answered!




I cant tell you what it weighs but it is very light. You will be very happy with one of these quivers on your bow!


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

I love this sight and cant wait to get one on my hunting and 3D bows!!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ricksmathew said:


> I cant tell you what it weighs but it is very light. You will be very happy with one of these quivers on your bow!


Hey Rick I was interested on how much the sight weighed, not the quiver.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

onetohunt said:


> Hey Rick I was interested on how much the sight weighed, not the quiver.




Sorry!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ricksmathew said:


> Sorry!


It's ok bud! You don't happen to know the weight of the sight as well do ya!! I think I read where you were at the worlds or something like that and had messed with it a little.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> here are some pics of the prototype. the finished production model has a few more finishing touches. you may pre order by calling our office 574-224-2300 ask for pam the sight will retail for an estimated of 169.00


Just curious if the finished product will have a sight ring, perhaps a nice blaze orange...(since you had mentioned finishing touches).:smile:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

alaz said:


> Just curious if the finished product will have a sight ring, perhaps a nice blaze orange...(since you had mentioned finishing touches).:smile:


i would like to see somthing like trophy ridge white ring that glows in the dark :shade:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

onetohunt said:


> It's ok bud! You don't happen to know the weight of the sight as well do ya!! I think I read where you were at the worlds or something like that and had messed with it a little.


I messed with it a little bit at the worlds but it was on Jason's bow, so I couldn't tell you how much it weighed.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Has there been a release date set on the sight. I am leaning in that direction for my fixed pin for hunter class. Has there been a pic of the final product that I missed or only the prototype pics?
Thanks.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

alaz said:


> Has there been a release date set on the sight. I am leaning in that direction for my fixed pin for hunter class. Has there been a pic of the final product that I missed or only the prototype pics?
> Thanks.


I've only seen the prototypes.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alaz said:


> Just curious if the finished product will have a sight ring, perhaps a nice blaze orange...(since you had mentioned finishing touches).:smile:


Believe it or not there is a patent on a sight ring....

So I doubt we will have one.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> On the 2nd Gen. version of the sights I'd probably just go with more of a standard dovetail type bracket...They dont look as cool but honestly they are a little more functional because you can adjust the length and match the sight ring to your peep with them...That's the main thing I like about my Sword 3rd plane. Just keep the 3rd axis though, I hate buying sights without a true 2nd & 3rd axis adjustment on them. Speaking of that does it have a true 2nd axis adjustment??? I hunt out west some and some of the areas I mule deer hunt offer some extreme up & down hill shots and the 3rd axis helps out ALOT on them.


The new CAD drawing I saw yesterday has a 2nd and 3rd Axis adjustment.

Engineers told me about 4 weeks and production should start.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Believe it or not there is a patent on a sight ring....
> 
> So I doubt we will have one.


Not surprised
Too bad I did not come up with that one. 
Oh well, not the end of the world. All the other feature (micro-adjustments, etc.) look great!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Will the new sights accept any lenses? For either indoor or 3D?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Medichunter said:


> Will the new sights accept any lenses? For either indoor or 3D?


Not currently, but there are some new things coming next year!!!!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

HMMM sounds like us target shooters may have new toys!? I hope lol.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Your prototype at the worlds looked real sweet. Congratulations to the Athen guys and gals for being an incredibly innovative company. Keep this up and you will be on the archery scene for a very long time.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

bobbybrown said:


> Your prototype at the worlds looked real sweet. Congratulations to the Athen guys and gals for being an incredibly innovative company. Keep this up and you will be on the archery scene for a very long time.


Thanks, I have allways said if you cant make a prototype look like the finished product then you cant visualize the outcome. I allways want to have to tell people that it is a prototype and the finished version will even be better,

thanks
again 

Jason


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm going back to a fixed pin sight now. Gonna order me the Rellik5! Should be available pretty close to the regular season opener here in WV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

cartman308 said:


> I'm going back to a fixed pin sight now. Gonna order me the Rellik5! Should be available pretty close to the regular season opener here in WV.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm on the list for the 5 pin myself. I have a sight on my bow now that I can't stand and I'm looking forward to The new sight coming out. I think I will only use it for hunting though.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

sick looking sight


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Bring this back up!!! 

Do you have pics of the production models yet?? I'm jones'en for a five pin sight bad!!! About to order a sword!! PleAse stop me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Another bump!!! Got us any up dates Athens1??


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm still pushing for an Athen's style version of a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max slider sight. That would be the ultimate sight for me.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm still pushing for an Athen's style version of a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max slider sight. That would be the ultimate sight for me.


I luv sliders but want to stay way from the open classes in 3d. They tend to stretch the stakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

cartman308 said:


> I luv sliders but want to stay way from the open classes in 3d. They tend to stretch the stakes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like a multi pin slider like the Lethal Weapon Max for hunting "even though I'm not using one right now"....That way I can take like a 4 or 5 pin sight and set them starting at 20yds in 10yd increments for my standard whitetail hunting sight but I still have the option of sliding the sight and shooting the bottom pin for long range practice..I really enjoy shooting out to 100yds for practice and a multi pin slider allows me to have a few set pins for hunting yet have the ability to shoot long range without haveing a ton of pins in my sight picture all the time.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

has anyone heard anything on the date of these coming out yet


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

awesome


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't wait to get a Relik5 in my hands!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

the rellik will accept a lens:thumbs_up


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are we still looking at about 3 weeks till ready for shipping? I can't lay down the cash right now, but I may be able to in about 3 weeks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

MAG00 said:


> Are we still looking at about 3 weeks till ready for shipping? I can't lay down the cash right now, but I may be able to in about 3 weeks.


yes, we are machining all the parts right now. Engineers told be 3 weeks was a good time from ato give out.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Sight*

This will be my next sight I can't wait to use it. Very anxious this looks like a great product, just like everything else that Athens has put on the market.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I talked with Ed Humpert the other day, he is the owner of bad river outdoors he has been working with Athens to make the Rellik compatable with his range finder. If you are not familiar with the Tagged Out Rangefinder check it out at www.badriveroutdoors.com I got one on my bow and I love it.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not sure if I should try this sight, or go ahead and order another Tru Ball Axecel Armortech.. I hate being confused!ukey:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I'm not sure if I should try this sight, or go ahead and order another Tru Ball Axecel Armortech.. I hate being confused!ukey:


Axcel is a very nice site, but I think you will really like the Rellik:thumbs_up


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Axcel is a very nice site, but I think you will really like the Rellik:thumbs_up


rellik is definately a looker, cant wait to get one dialed in on the new 34


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Axcel is a very nice site, but I think you will really like the Rellik:thumbs_up


Ya, but I want more pins..:zip:

I get awesome prices on Tru Ball products..:wink:


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

theres a 7-pin model, which im more than excited to get when available

is there the availability for customized pin sets?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Ya, but I want more pins..:zip:
> 
> I get awesome prices on Tru Ball products..:wink:


7 pins will be an option and custom pin size will also be an option...like start off with .029 then .019 and so on...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bump*



rodney482 said:


> 7 pins will be an option and custom pin size will also be an option...like start off with .029 then .019 and so on...


Man this thing looks awsome. I think I must have it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> 7 pins will be an option and custom pin size will also be an option...like start off with .029 then .019 and so on...


I would also like to see the fibers covered (going to the pins), or at least not sticking out from the pin. Just my opinion.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Has anyone heard if these will be out by the middle of November yet?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> Has anyone heard if these will be out by the middle of November yet?



It shouldnt be long now,,parts are machined,,gotta get them dipped/coated and then assembled.


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

*lefties??*

are the Lefties about ready too???


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

rodney482 said:


> It shouldnt be long now,,parts are machined,,gotta get them dipped/coated and then assembled.


That is what I was wanting to hear.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

HMMMMM may have to get me one of them things for my Athens......now more decisions of which bow and now which Rellik.....lol


whats the large knob in front of the pin adjustments for?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> HMMMMM may have to get me one of them things for my Athens......now more decisions of which bow and now which Rellik.....lol
> 
> 
> whats the large knob in front of the pin adjustments for?


Um, those are lights for your pins..... 1 on top, and 1 on the bottom......


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

seen the sight first hand it is sweet already on the waiting list for one


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

solocam79 said:


> seen the sight first hand it is sweet already on the waiting list for one


same here, i got myself on the list as well, cant wait....wat are we looking at here like 2-3 weeks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> Um, those are lights for your pins..... 1 on top, and 1 on the bottom......


Yes,,,and two different style lights, ones ultraviolet the other is blue.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

bump!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

wonder how much they are going to be?


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

How's the sight coming along!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bump*

Any new info on the sight? I am sure there are many curious minds besides mine. This thing looks sweet.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

YEP, YEP........ Me tooooo........ My bow is sitting here waiting on a sight... Everything else is on the bow  no sight though  
Um just for the record, 5 pin... .010 pins.................


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Any new info on the sight? I am sure there are many curious minds besides mine. This thing looks sweet.


They are going to assembly!!!

Wont be long now..:thumbs_up

I appreciate all the patience.

Just so much stuff going on right now..:shade:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> They are going to assembly!!!
> 
> Wont be long now..:thumbs_up
> 
> ...



No worries, you guys have been bustin' your tails for way too long. I hope you are all getting some more hunting in also. Keep up the good work. We'll be here when those sights are ready, you can count on it.:couch2:


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> No worries, you guys have been bustin' your tails for way too long. I hope you are all getting some more hunting in also. Keep up the good work. We'll be here when those sights are ready, you can count on it.:couch2:


x2...I see a christmas gift coming for my new bow!!!


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> They are going to assembly!!!
> 
> Wont be long now..:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Please let us know when they are ready to go out. I am holding off ordering right now. I need to sale some things first. Who know...I might be able to get one when they are ready...you never know.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

What kind of fiber will be used? I know some are brighter and/or tougher than others.


----------



## SwampSnyper (Oct 3, 2006)

Man i'm ready for that sight. Got my name on the waiting list. Haven't heard anything yet.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Spoke with Pam this morning. I'm on the list too.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*nice*

this looks like a awesome sight, let me know when they are out i will be ver interested in trying one of them


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dang!*

I know one thing, there will be one of these on my bow. No doubt about it! These sites are sweet, but I think I should have already ordered one.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything on these yet?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

they had some minor machining issues that had to be worked through. All has been rectified and it won't be much longer at all!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

any update on the site???


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

little bump action here...This sight is sweet, but it will be sweeter when I have one on my bow!!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rodney....need your opinion...I've shot the same pin sizes on my sights forever

Never used different sizes before...have you?

If you have what sizes did you use... from top to bottom.

Or what would you recommend...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Rodney....need your opinion...I've shot the same pin sizes on my sights forever
> 
> Never used different sizes before...have you?
> 
> ...


On a 5 pin I have the first 3 .019 and the last 2 .010 samller pins work great for long distance!!!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

thats what i was wanting for mine rodney! think i might do it if they will allow me to get it that way.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> On a 5 pin I have the first 3 .019 and the last 2 .010 samller pins work great for long distance!!!


Thanks....


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Let's bump this back up for any new updates? Any ETA on availability to ship?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

still waiting on the fibers to return last I heard


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I put my name on the list monday, I was told it won't be much longer.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Briarsdad said:


> I put my name on the list monday, I was told it won't be much longer.


They will be going out late next week.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> They will be going out late next week.


4 or 5 pin?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> 4 or 5 pin?


4 pin


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

What's the scoop on 5 pins....


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> They will be going out late next week.


Sweet!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> What's the scoop on 5 pins....


It should not be far behind the 4


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> It should not be far behind the 4


Maybe about the time the protege is ready.....

that would be cool...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Maybe about the time the protege is ready.....
> 
> that would be cool...


Protege is getting very close.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

If we go ahead and get a 4 pin, how hard will it be to add a pin?


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

MAG00 said:


> If we go ahead and get a 4 pin, how hard will it be to add a pin?


I don't think it will be possible, if I understand right each sight housing will be different depending on the number of pins.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*It's growing near........*

*It's almost time..........* :wav:


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

rodney they going to have it in lefty?? please say yes!!!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

any changes in the sight for 2010? Sweet looking sight I am not sure how you could improve on it


----------



## truetuner (Dec 27, 2005)

I dont think there will be any changes as they arent even out yet.... there suppose to start shipping this week dennis.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Did any of you 4 pin guys get your sight this week?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

*Rellik, Rellik, who wants a Rellik..............pick me, pick me.........*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rooster4l said:


> rodney they going to have it in lefty?? please say yes!!!!!


yes the leftys are already made...just a matter of getting preorders shipped.

We do lefty equipment the same time we do righty.


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> yes the leftys are already made...just a matter of getting preorders shipped.
> 
> We do lefty equipment the same time we do righty.


 
If memory serves... You're a southpaw,, yourself...

So's my better half, so we have to think lefthanded around here quite a bit to....


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I take it these are starting to ship?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to seeing some of these up close


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

ready to see them to. Think I will wait on the 5 pin.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

maxx532 said:


> If memory serves... You're a southpaw,, yourself...
> 
> So's my better half, so we have to think lefthanded around here quite a bit to....


I am right handed left eye dominant..so yes I stand on the right side of the bow

Some Relliks have already shipped.

The 4 pins model will do first followed by lefty 4 pin ....followed by 5 pin models.....followed by camo in all versions.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I remember reading this....but do the sights come standard with lights


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> I think I remember reading this....but do the sights come standard with lights


Yep, two different colors.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

LCA said:


> Yep, two different colors.


Thanks LCA......:shade:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay guys I will be snotty and tell you that when the hubby and I went down to the Athens facility on Wednesday we got to see the rellik's first hand. Very awesome looking sight. I do think that they were starting to ship ~ I could be wrong. I know the bulk of the list (or at least those at the bottom) probably won't go out until after the ATA show.

The only thing I can say is PATIENCE! It is going to be well worth it:smile:


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

They look nice, im more of a long bar slider guy though.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

No snottiness taken princess.....I'll be patiently waiting...


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine was mailed out on Monday so I am hoping it will be here today.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

will they accept a lens


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah they will accept a lens


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know which lens? Is the pin guard/housing threaded, or will it mount by an adapter?

I really would like a 5-pin! Now!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Panzer 4 said:


> Does anyone know which lens? Is the pin guard/housing threaded, or will it mount by an adapter?
> 
> I really would like a 5-pin! Now!


yes it is threaded...I will find out what size.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Rodney!

The timing is really good for me- I have been looking around for about six weeks, trying to decide on a really good fixed pin sight for hunter class. I really would like a little magnification for all of my shooting. It appears to me that the Rellik will fit the bill quite nicely.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ike's outdoors did a review nice job we made him a custom Orange anodize.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIcmnf4fl5I


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens1 said:


> Ike's outdoors did a review nice job we made him a custom Orange anodize.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIcmnf4fl5I


excellent job Ike!!


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

What are the prices on the sights?

They look great!


----------



## cabohoyt (Jun 8, 2009)

Athens1 said:


> Ike's outdoors did a review nice job we made him a custom Orange anodize.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIcmnf4fl5I


What an awesome review, well done.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ES21 said:


> What are the prices on the sights?
> 
> They look great!


I believe $169 MSRP but dealers should have them for less than that.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Ike's review was very good and just what the Rellik needed, more exposure. Man that thing looks sweet.


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I believe $169 MSRP but dealers should have them for less than that.


thanks rodney


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

that sight looks sweet will you be thinfing about a slide bar mount?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's see some more pics of the Rellik. I hear they've been shipping the 4 pin model, where are they? Additional reviews would be great also. :thumbs_up


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Rellik*

The 4 pin is available! It is on my eXceed 300!
I will post pics!
I Received it Wednesday!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*4 Pin Rellik*

4 pin on my fade orange eXceed 300


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

quick ??: do the individual pins micro-adjust?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah. One of the best features of the sight. I was able to really fine tune each pin.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

solid...im loving that sight more and more cant wait to get the call when my name on the list is called.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Princess, Thanks for making me wish I lived close enough to visit the factory. Maybe someday!

Ike, once again my friend, Great review! I am holding out fo a possible 6 or 7 pin model. Not sire if it is on the drawing board, sure wod be nice!! Hint, Hint...


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Got my 4 pin rellik the other day. I haven't had a chance to mount it yet, but seems to be a very solid sight. 

Some observations:
1. I will say that the 0.019 pins are small. Not a bad thing, but I have been using a Spot-Hogg Hunter hogg-it with wrap kit and 0.019 pins and the pins seem bigger. But this was the same when comparing the spot hogg to my Axcel Armourtech sight with 0.019 pins. Not a major deal. Just an observation. I know some fiber manufacturers fibers will vary a little and it may also depend upon how big of a "ball" you make when installing the fiber in the pin.

2. Also, the blue fiber is really hard to see, at least with my eyes, without a light on. With one of the lights on, it is great (very bright). This isn't a big deal as I can always swap the blue out with another color from some tough fiber I have left over from working on some other sights in the past.

3. The double light feature is really nice and the individual pin micro-adjustment is great as well.

All in all, the Rellik is a very well built, solid sight. I really like the lines (looks) of it too.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

I called yesterday for Pam but she had already left...she called me back about 7:30 this morning so i could order my rellik.....unfortunately, the left handed relliks are still 3-4 weeks from being complete....i was really looking forward to getting the rellik, but i think ill have to get something else since 3d starts next month and i like to get comfortable with my equipment before i start competing. anybody have any recommendations for me??


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

I was wondering since the front of the site does not have a glow ring, is the site picked up through the peep well??

Bob


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

MAG00 said:


> Got my 4 pin rellik the other day. I haven't had a chance to mount it yet, but seems to be a very solid sight.
> 
> Some observations:
> 1. I will say that the 0.019 pins are small. Not a bad thing, but I have been using a Spot-Hogg Hunter hogg-it with wrap kit and 0.019 pins and the pins seem bigger. But this was the same when comparing the spot hogg to my Axcel Armourtech sight with 0.019 pins. Not a major deal. Just an observation. I know some fiber manufacturers fibers will vary a little and it may also depend upon how big of a "ball" you make when installing the fiber in the pin.
> ...


Hey Magoo good info. I am on the 5 pin waiting list, one question I have for you. Is the sight heavy? Does it add a lot of weight to the front of the bow? thanks.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Sight*

I got my 4 pinner the other day. First thing i did was carefully examine it. I love it! Precise everything. 

I did rip the fiber off of mine though and changed it up and added the fiber I put on sights when i redo them. (britefiber) I did green red green red and i also rerouted the fiber and doubled the length. Dont really need the lights now but with the new setup, i can only use 1 light. I will post pics soon. Great sight, love it more than the Copperjohns and vipers I have had in the past.


doug


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Doug10 said:


> I got my 4 pinner the other day. First thing i did was carefully examine it. I love it! Precise everything.
> 
> I did rip the fiber off of mine though and changed it up and added the fiber I put on sights when i redo them. (britefiber) I did green red green red and i also rerouted the fiber and doubled the length. Dont really need the lights now but with the new setup, i can only use 1 light. I will post pics soon. Great sight, love it more than the Copperjohns and vipers I have had in the past.
> 
> ...


I would like to see some pictures of the routing.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Rellik*

I used the Rellik this weekend to shoot a 300 round ,it was great having the 2 light option ! The bright light was a little too bright for spot at 20 yards so I tried the second light which is about half the brightness and it was perfect!!
It is great having the 2 light option!!:wink:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Fiber routing*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Doug10 
I got my 4 pinner the other day. First thing i did was carefully examine it. I love it! Precise everything. 

I did rip the fiber off of mine though and changed it up and added the fiber I put on sights when i redo them. (britefiber) I did green red green red and i also rerouted the fiber and doubled the length. Dont really need the lights now but with the new setup, i can only use 1 light. I will post pics soon. Great sight, love it more than the Copperjohns and vipers I have had in the past.


doug 

I would like to see some pictures of the routing. 
bump


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

Here ya go folks, this is a quick fix for now, i have more plans for the sight. I am going to machine a notch for the bottom pin, so the fiber will take the same route as the top 3 and have a little wiggle room. The fit is just too tight the way it came. Also want to cut a window on the side of the housing where the Rellik logo is to match the other side and to allow some more light to light up the fiber. They are BRIGHT right now with NO light needed.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

Ikes review was great...That orange is hott!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Any word on the 5 pins???????


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

onetohunt said:


> Any word on the 5 pins???????


gonna be a while

Just 4 pin for now.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

This is definitely a sweet sight and it may vary well be my new one.


----------



## Catalyst48 (Mar 29, 2010)

Any new news on the Rellik 5 pin or dare I say it a 6 pin?


----------

